# Proyecto: Brazo robotico para discapacitados



## skrillex (Jun 10, 2012)

Estoy cursando 6to año del colegio secundario técnico con titulo de técnico electrónico y para este ultimo año tengo que hacer mi "tesis" y sinceramente desde 3er año me ah interesado el tema de los brazos roboticos y por esto decidí que este seria mi proyecto:

ya que las  personas discapacitadas sin motricidad fina presentan dificultades o limitaciones a la hora de coordinar movimientos y casi siempre (dependiendo de la gravedad de su estado) necesitan ayuda de otra personas para alcanzar objetos, comer o beber decidí hacer este proyecto q pretende desarrollar un sistema por el cual la persona discapacitada logre controlar un brazo robotico que le facilite realizar algunas de estas tareas. 


Características: 

El brazo presentará las siguientes características técnicas:
• Contará con 5 grados de libertad lo que posibilitará tener un espacio de trabajo            parecido al de un brazo articulado.
• Estará programado para realizar varias secuencias de movimientos predefinidos. También contará con una ampliación de sistema por el cual podrá ser programada a través de un joystick analógico para guardar nuevas secuencias. 
• El brazo soportará movilizar como máximo un vaso con bebida. 
• El sistema contará con una bandeja especialmente diseñada para que el brazo no encuentre problemas para agarrar tanto la comida como el vaso con bebida.

bueno basicamente de eso se trata el proyecto... pretendo utilizar la plataforma arduino ya q esta simplificara un monton de cosas...



1- que les parece el proyecto?
2- les resulta posible? 
3- elijo servomotores o motores paso a paso? (según lo leído paso a paso posee poco torque)
4- con que trabas me podría encontrar? 
5- seria posible controlarlo mediante la voz? (asi cualquier persona discapacitada podria utilizarlo)

bueno desde ya muchas gracias!! 

(aca dejo algunas imagenes del diseño de la base con la bandeja)


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bienvenido...

1- Me parece interesante.
2- Por supuesto, si cuentas con el tiempo y dinero para realizarlo.
3- No tengo referencias ni uso de ninguno, pero dependerá de dónde lo vayas a colocar, quizás necesites de ambos.
4- Dependerá de qué es lo que sabes, cómo lo vas a encarar, con quiénes vas a realizarlo, el tiempo, el dinero, la disponibilidad de todos los materiales, el mecanismo, etc.
5- Si, pero necesitas SI o SI una computadora para realizar el reconocimiento, y eso implica saber programación del lado del PC, y también saber comunicar el PC con el brazo.

Extras;
6- No se ven las imágenes...

7- Lo de secuencia pre-programada para lo que estás queriendo realizar, no me parece correcto, ya que se tendría que demorar mucho tiempo en cambiar una secuencia, que podría realizarse en el momento, sin grabar ni cagar nada.

Saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 10, 2012)

TODO se puede, hasta la idéa más maniáca.
Eso sí, de acuerdo con los que inviertas $$$$, es lo que obtienes.
Nos platicas tus avances, suena interesante.


----------



## skrillex (Jun 10, 2012)

gracias people por la onda ...

en este momento estoy en la fase donde debo elegir el sistema de transmisión para cada articulación!... que sinceramente creí q seria mas fácil :/... mi problema es q no encuentro aun un sistema de reducción para un motor paso a paso que me de el torque que necesito ...

alguien podría darme algún link donde poder comprender como hacer un sistema de reduccion?... se los agradecería de todo corazón, 

día a día iré archivando aki mis avances por si les interesa ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Si la reducción es a *sin fin y corona* , la articulación queda en ese estado aunque se corte la energía.







Otros sistemas de reducción a engranajes no tienen esta característica , o sea que si se queda sin energía , la gravedad lo afecta y el brazo cae .

Saludos !


----------



## skrillex (Jun 11, 2012)

si DOSMETROS estuve investigando ese sistema pero :x... no se como hacerlo, osea tengo acceso a un control computarizado para hacer alguien q otro engranaje... pero el sin fin es re difícil de hacer :/.. 

un profesor me dijo que en vez de eso lo haga con una varilla roscada de 1mm con su respectiva tuerca.... esto haría que el movimiento de giro (cuando gire la varilla) se convierta en un movimiento lineal (cuando avance o retroceda la tuerca)... 

pero muchas gracias por la info... seguiré investigando! ps estoy siguiendo mi cronograma y hasta ahora no voy tan retrasado


----------



## Scooter (Jun 11, 2012)

Para tener un control de posición y aproximación adecuados necesitas al menos 6 grados de libertad + apertura y cierre de la pinza.
Me parece interesante y posible pero (como siempre en casi todo lo que analizo) lo veo complicado de hacer bien, a no ser que te conformes con una cosa a medias o a tercias.
La implementación de un brazo robótico en un entorno controlado y repetitivo es conocido y razonablemente fácil de hacer, hacerlo en un entorno cambiante, osea "humano" es muy muy difícil. Y si el discapacitado debe de vivir en un entorno "aséptico"-industrial, mejor lo dejamos.
Si piensas hacer el robot desde cero me parce que te has pasado muy mucho de ambicioso.
Hasta donde se la mayoría de robots funcionan con brushless+reducción mecánica+encoder de realimentación.
Controlarlo con voz o no es secundario; haz que reaccione a una cadena escrita y si luego esa cadena se dicta o se teclea solo hay que poner reconocimiento de voz.

Empieza por la cinemática directa e inversa, la dinámica directa e inversa y luego seguimos hablando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Si ,* Scooter* , digamos que se le contesta en relación al aprendizaje y/o a la posibilidad de construir un modelo muuuuuy básico.

*Skrillex* , podrias usar tu sistema de tornillo y tuerca para abrir y cerrar una articulación abisagrada , tendrá sus limitaciones en cuanto al ángulo de apertura , pero te permitirá desarrollar tu engendro 

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 11, 2012)

El tema de los paso a paso con la varilla roscada es muy buena idea y de hecho se le puede sacar muchísima fuerza y precisión si se hace bien.

Ahora...un brazo tiene más funciones y articulaciones de las que uno cree...

Pero es posible de hacer...sobretodo y está fijo a algo...supongamos una silla o una silla de ruedas...

Como la persona siempre se sienta igual la boca digamos siempre queda en un punto casi igual..por ende ahi se empieza a configurar el posicionamiento del brazo...teniendo como referencia digamos la boca del usuario..

No es algo fácil, no es barato y va a llevarte muuuucho tiempo.


Saludos


----------



## skrillex (Jun 11, 2012)

gracias por sus respuestas compañeros...

se que el proyecto es ambicioso pero desde mi punto de vista no es tan complicado el tema de la programación.... ahora me complica solamente la mecánica q me falta un poco :x... 

pero el brazo hará movimientos predefinidos q yo programare mediante a pc y cuando yo presione ej: plato uno, este tendrá un sensor debajo del plato que vera los niveles de presión para saber si hay "comida en el"... si es así el brazo ira desde la base hasta el plato uno, el efector se cerrara agarrando algo de comida y luego llevándoselo a la boca del discapacitado y de ahi al plato uno denuevo y asi sucesivamente hasta que el discapacitado presione stop... 

los movimientos estan predefinidos... entienden? 

después en un futuro cercano tal vez haga el comando mediante joystick para manejar el brazo. 



 este es el diseño preliminar de la base con la bandeja de comida....
Ver el archivo adjunto 74169


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2012)

La imagen no se puede ver.

Por otro lado sensores de presión y todo eso se me hace caro y complejo...y la programación no será tan facil tampoco...

Pero sí existe y creo tener en algún rincón de mi pc un programita para controlar 8 servomotores mediante el puerto serie (creo) con un pic16F84A y 3 o 4 componentes más...

Eso te serviría mucho y te facilitaría mucho los movimientos definidos y pre programados que decis...

Voy a ver si te paso el link

http://www.roboticapy.com/servcont.asp


----------



## skrillex (Jun 12, 2012)

gracias por la info DJ draco pero mi proyecto establece q el brazo sea autonomo... osea q no necesite el manejo de una pc ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2012)

No quita que uses una vieja placa de PC como parte del brazo para controlarlo


----------



## shadown (Jun 12, 2012)

ok tengo una pregunta sencilla, ya tienes el diseno basico del robot? con sus articulaciones, medidas y angulo de movimiento de cada articulacion?  podrias subir alguna foto? ninguna de las que mencionas en tus post se ven. saludos.


----------



## skrillex (Jun 12, 2012)

a ver si ahora se puede ver... sino es un problema del foro :/... 

de todos modos aki dejo el link de la imagen






http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/292610_3163045671465_861367793_n.jpg


----------



## shadown (Jun 12, 2012)

ok si se ve, yo pedia un simple dibujito no algo tan elaborado pero esta bien la idea.

Vamos por pasos, primero veo que tienes en mente 3 espacios para la comida, lo cual serian 3 procesos programados que tendrias que hacer

1, un espacio para las comidas suaves, como caldos o parecidos
2, otro espacio para las comidas solidas, como carne, arroz etc.
3, uno mas para poner vasos, refrescos etc.

Aqui lo primero que te sugeriria es que decidas una cosa, lo quieres hacer por posiciones programadas o quieres que sea retroalimentado?

Si tu programas tu robot por posiciones te resultara relativamente facil localizarlo y entregar la comida, por que los espacios para la comida con respecto al brazo nunca cambiara, a menos que le des un golpe o muevas el brazo y en este caso fallaria, por que el brazo "pensaria" que su posicion siempre es la misma

Si lo programas por retroalimentacion, que es lo mismo que ponerle sensores, sera un poco mas complicado, por que el robot "buscara" la comida y tratara de posicionar la comida en la boca del usuario dependiendo de en donde se encuentren estos en tiempo real. si mueve la boca a la izquierda la persona el robot lo seguira.

saludos


----------



## skrillex (Jun 13, 2012)

mmmm se que no tengo el tiempo suficiente como para desarrollar un brazo programado por retroalimentación por esa razón elijo hacerlo por posiciones programadas ya que no me dan los tiempos :/...

de todos modos díganme cualquier sugerencia o mejora que ustedes crean q pueda añadir al brazo.

me sirve de gran ayuda su opiones


----------



## analogico (Jun 13, 2012)

skrillex dijo:


> #6
> si DOSMETROS estuve investigando ese sistema pero :x... no se como hacerlo, osea tengo acceso a un control computarizado para hacer alguien q otro engranaje... pero el sin fin es re difícil de hacer :/.



las varillas roscadas las venden por metro en las casas de pernos

la colocas con un rodamiento en cada punta y la unes a un motor dc con una manguera y abrazaderas






para no colocar los motores en el brazo puedes usar cables de bicicleta sobre todo en la part de la mano


----------



## skrillex (Jun 13, 2012)

muy buena esa de del cable che... gracias analogico! ... seguramente lo incorporare en el diseño...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 14, 2012)

Lo del cables es buena, simulando tendones...lo he visto, funciona...no sé que precisión se puede lograr pero puede funcionar si se lo sujeta bien al eje de un servo...y colocando todas las poleas intermedias necesarias y bla bla bla


el tema...es que jamás pierda la tensión mínima digamos...para que no se salga de lugar y se enrede en el mismo brazo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2012)

Ojo con los cables porque tendrás que poner dos por movimiento; el tensor y el extensor como los tendones.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2012)

En realidad los tendones están tensos todo el tiempo...eso es a lo que me refiero con la tensión de cada tirante.

Los tendones humanos cuando se cortan se alejan un extremo del otro por la gran tensión que tienen constantemente...

Yo usaría los servos y para mayor fuera reductores mecánicos de 1:3 o 1:5 y asi en la base del brazo y del antebrazo.


----------



## analogico (Jun 15, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> En realidad los tendones están tensos todo el tiempo...eso es a lo que me refiero con la tensión de cada tirante.
> 
> Los tendones humanos cuando se cortan se alejan un extremo del otro por la gran tensión que tienen constantemente...
> 
> Yo usaría los servos y para mayor fuera reductores mecánicos de 1:3 o 1:5 y asi en la base del brazo y del antebrazo.



en una mano robot
que era como un alicate gigante usaba un resorte para abrir y el cable para cerrar
de ese   modo el cable siempre estaba tenso


----------



## shadown (Jun 15, 2012)

En realidad si quieres ser mas preciso y exacto, tendrias que poner mas tendones o cables de bicicleta, para asi controlar correctamente la precion y cosas por el estilo, pero a fines practicos (y simplicidad) yo te suguiero uses la idea de DJ draco de usar los cables de bicicleta, solo donde se necesita, osea un cable por articulacion y coloques los servos en la parte baja de la mesa, asi no tendras problemas de espacio y el brazo en si pesara menos. saludos.

----------------------------------
Ps: me equivoque la idea fue de analogico no de DJ draco, sorry


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

Los cables de los cambios son mas finitos y maniobrables que los de freno de bicicleta


----------



## skrillex (Jun 15, 2012)

gracias che por toda la onda .... 

esta muy buena la idea solo q mi actuador final sera un tipo de cuchara que se cuerra para agarrar la comida (como el de las heladerias).... aun no se muy bien como hacerlo pero esa es mi idea de efector...

se q pesara mas pero tengo q ver como hacerlo aun....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2012)

La verdad que toda parte de un cuerpo humano es complejísima...

Por más simple que parezca viéndolo de afuera, un brazo y toda la tecnología que tiene dentro es impresionantemente complejo.

Yo te diría que hagas algo básico...pero bien hecho y sobre eso, lo vayas mejorando a medida que pase el tiempo.

por qué? porque una vez que tenes el brazo y lo ves funcionar y todo, te vas dando cuenta de cosas que en un diseño en el aire cuesta más.

Yo por el momento NO pensaría en el actuador final...sólo pensaría en el brazo y que se mueva correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## skrillex (Jun 16, 2012)

tienes razon dj draco!! ...  hoy termino de hacer los planos sencillos con todos las transmisiones q tendra el brazo y bueno de ahi tengo q con q sigo... 

el actuador lo voy a dejar para el final


----------



## shadown (Jun 17, 2012)

Te voy a sugerir algo, el actuador final por el momento, dejalo como una simple cuchara, no te compliques con que quieres una mano o que una cuchara que cierra y abre, bla bla bla no..... enfocate en el movimiento del brazo, y cuando ya tengas TODO eso, entonces si, ve pensando como quieres hacer tu actuador final. 

Ah, y lo creas o no, la mano humana es una de las areas mas pero mas complejas de todo el cuerpo, oh por que cres que te tiene mas de 30 huesos individuales mas o menos??? por mano!!!!.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2012)

Yo tengo diseñado un brazo y siempre le estoy haciendo retoques...

Tengo un modelo para la pinza que te puede servir...

Cuando pueda te subo las imágenes porque explicarlo con palabras es muy largo.

Eso sí, no lo hice aún porque se me complica conseguir los servos....y te aviso que yo le agregué al brazo algo de neumática también.


----------



## skrillex (Jun 19, 2012)

dj draco!... 

estaria bueno que compartamos información... ahora estoy ordenando un poco la informacion para ir entregando... tengo q hacer algunos planos, etc.. 

cualquier cosa te mando mp  .... 

= muchas gracias! che!!...  me vendría genial una mano


----------



## skrillex (Jul 26, 2012)

bueno, hace mucho q no comento como va el proyecto y les cuento:

-casi quemo el arduino jajaaja
-tengo que analizar un teclado de 10 botones para solo usar 1 pin analógico del arduino
-ya estoy haciendo el brazo, osea la mecánica
-conseguí dinero para en vez de usar 2 tipos diferentes de motores (paso a paso y servomotor) usar solamente servomotor y eso me facilitaría muchas cosas.

próximamente indexare una animación hecha en keyshot para mostrarles como funciona el brazo....

cualquier sugerencia sobre el armado o el circuito serán bien recibidas.


pd: adjunto imagenes del render y fabricacion del brazo....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2012)

Wooow ya va quedando eh?...vamos despacio y llegaremos lejos.


----------



## skrillex (Ago 3, 2012)

siii  y espero que lleguemos bien lejos jejeje...

ahi subi nuevas fotos  





















seguramente iré agregando mas fotos y diagramas.... tengo q empezar a programar el arduino asiq a trabajar!


----------



## analogico (Ago 3, 2012)

un detalle en esa madera  no uses  tornillos 
se salen muy facil y no apretan

usade estos


----------



## skrillex (Ago 3, 2012)

gracias men... igualmente por ahora estoy poniendo mucha cola y haciendo encastres bastantes fuertes con el mismo acerrin que me queda... ....

dentro de poco subire el 3d de la "cuchara" donde pondre la comida asi me dan su opinion!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2012)

Yo te recomien do que sigas así, cola es lo mejor...y es muy fuerte una vez que pega.

Yo no agregaría pernos de ninguna clase, pesan mucho y no agrega solidez...sólo agrega peso al pobre servomotor.

El brazo va bien...en el futuro...lo haremos de aluminio o algun material fuerte y ligero como la fibra de vidrio o algo asi...así lo hacemos más ligero, más resistente y así los servos trabajan más aliviados.


----------



## analogico (Ago 4, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo te recomien do que sigas así, cola es lo mejor...y es muy fuerte una vez que pega.
> 
> Yo no agregaría pernos de ninguna clase, pesan mucho y no agrega solidez...sólo agrega peso al pobre servomotor.
> 
> El brazo va bien...en el futuro...lo haremos de aluminio o algun material fuerte y ligero como la fibra de vidrio o algo asi...así lo hacemos más ligero, más resistente y así los servos trabajan más aliviados.



las uniones madera cola madera quedan muy muy fuertes pero debes usar cola de muebleria
la cola que venden para uso escolar es mucho mas debil por que la hacen  lavable para cuidar la ropa 


me referia a pernos delgados  y de  menos de 3mm  de diámetro  con arandelas  y tuercas para sujetar los servos ,motores  y las partes   activas que no son de madera
las cuales no se pueden pegar con cola y tampoco se pueden atornillar  
como este aparato el cual no se puede pegar y si lo atornillas los tornillos se aflojan a la primera  sobrecarga


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2012)

si obvio, yo uso esa cola, vinilica, de carpintero digamos...

y si, si son espárragos bien finos si..puede quedar bien sin agregar tanto peso


----------



## skrillex (Ago 5, 2012)

ea!!! primero que nada gracias por todo che!! me dieron muchas ideas y me re sirven ...

hoy termine de diseñar el actuador y estaba re contento cuando de repente me surgio una duda que me tiro todo el diseño abajo :/

"como le doy agua?" manguera? poco higiénico, vaso? tengo q cambiar el actuador! 

agradecería cualquier sugerencia porq realmente me hizo doler la cabeza al pensar en todas las alternativas..... 

el diseño es el siguiente:












desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 6, 2012)

Yo me pregunto...si justamente es discapacitado de los brazos....por qué hiciste el panel de control con botones???

jajaja, no tendrá forma de programarlo...

Debería ser oral...o de otra forma...digo yo...


----------



## analogico (Ago 6, 2012)

puedes cambiar la cuchara por una mano con un  resorte que la mantenga cerrada
y el servo lo colocas mas  abajo con unos cables de cambio de bicicleta

para controlarla puedes modificar un joystick  en vez de esos botones
o agregarle una interfaz rs232 para conectarla a un pc


----------



## skrillex (Ago 7, 2012)

el proyecto es para alguien con problemas de motricidad fina, no manco!! y la cuchara la implemente porq puede levantar cualquier tipo de comida, sea solido o liquido....


----------

